# Progress update for Deuce



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

So I made a thread for Gems weight loss, but never did for Deuce. I wasn't sure he would do to well with exercise because of his shoulder, which is one of the main reasons he got so over weight in the first place. Well I am pleased to say that he has done great, and we have had zero problems with his shoulder. He does more now than he has since he was just a young pup! He even likes the flirt pole now! 
I was looking at some old pictures and realized just how much progress he has made, and decided he needed an update
First two pictures are last year, the others are recently taken in the last few days.

Before:

















After:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

MUCH MUCH MUCH better!!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

He looks like a different dog, great work!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Awesome job, he looks great!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks guys I'm proud of the boy, he tries his very best to keep up with his crazy "sister".


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome job TC, Congratulations to you both.

Joe


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats he looks great!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

looks awesome! Great job both of you!!!


----------



## Vidgomd (Nov 30, 2010)

That's great progress he looks awesome


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Great job, what a difference, congrats......


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks He's a good boy, he deserves to be as healthy as possible.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Better and better each time!!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

We are trying


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

all it takes is work!! good job!!  keep it up!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, what a fantastic difference. Kudos on the great job.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> all it takes is work!! good job!!  keep it up!


Thanks! We will



Katey said:


> Wow, what a fantastic difference. Kudos on the great job.


It is quite the difference! Thank you


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Keep at it, he is really starting to look great!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I will have to get some new body shots of Deuce, he is starting to look better than ever. He has way more energy now too. I do have these two recent ones, but you can't really tell. He doesn't like his picture being taken for some reason, so it's a little more difficult.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow! Which way to muscle beach? LOL. Deuce is getting so buff. What a great face.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

jttar said:


> Wow! Which way to muscle beach? LOL. Deuce is getting so buff. What a great face.


LOL He is definitely getting a lot more fit than he was before. He has a lot more muscle than fat now, but he is still almost 80lbs (he's just a big boy though).


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Got a clear picture of D's body today. Not the best but I'm lucky I got one with this picture hating boy


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Great progress. Looking really good...


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

He's looking awesome!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Great work with Deuce, he is looking good!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I never have as many pictures of Deuce because he hates pictures, and knows every time I'm about to take one lol.
































Looking forward to less rainy days so we can start doing some hiking and swimming


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Deuce is looking so buff. You are doing a fantastic job on him TC. He is really showing definition. Thanks for sharing him with us. 

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow amazing!! Love the updates. I missed that black and white one! Beautiful! Love that picture.


----------



## brunob (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, great job. How did you do it? Diet?


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

jttar said:


> Deuce is looking so buff. You are doing a fantastic job on him TC. He is really showing definition. Thanks for sharing him with us.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! I think he isn't to bad myself, especially for being neutered at 10 months old.



ames said:


> Wow amazing!! Love the updates. I missed that black and white one! Beautiful! Love that picture.


Thank you Amy! He is a hard one to get good pictures for updates, he hates his picture taken for some reason and usually refuses to look in my direction when he knows it's coming lol.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

brunob said:


> Wow, great job. How did you do it? Diet?


Thanks They do have a good diet, but it's mostly because we walk 6 miles every day.


----------

